

A wild bottom-up approach to Instagram Analytics [sfw] - gabhubert
http://nitrogr.am/bottom-up-analytics-sfw.html

======
fredoliveira
What is this? There's no information, just a paragraph of text that contains
no details. Is this HN material?

------
gabhubert
Related to <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4762230>

~~~
nvr219
The link there might have been NSFW at some point but now it's just the trees,
same as the SFW version. And obviously I want to see the NSFW stuff. :(

------
jeffehobbs
Christ this is idiotic. I bet they are just polling the IG API for data,
probably tied to their client's username or preset hash tags. Woe be the
business wonk who falls for this.

~~~
spolu
We actually aggregate more than 200 data points per seconds and run multi
million on the fly aggregations to produce analytics for our clients... As
with any product, some parts are idiotic, some others are not.

~~~
masukomi
which gives us what? HARDCORE ANALYTICS wtf are "HARDCORE ANALYTICS"?

they're _hardcore_ man... They use like... numbers and shit.

Is this a tool for business? is this something to help me find new content? If
it's for finding content then why do I care if it's got "hardcore analytics"?
SHow me pretty pictures I'll see if I sign up. If it's for business then what
is it going to do for me?

In short why should I, or anyone else, sign up for this?

------
spolu
Not sexist, Not offending, slightly more boring. Maybe nicer!

------
thibautdavoult
That's better!

------
leonbuchard
Nice !

